# Aromamiser Supreme coil and wicking



## ronaldroberts4 (25/10/17)

I can't seem to get a good build on the aromamiser plus. This is a postless deck. I get dry hits no matter what I do. Any suggestions on what type of coils to use and how to properly Wick?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/17)

Have you got a pic of your build and wick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (26/10/17)

Supreme or Plus? You have supreme in the topic name, but plus in the first post. Which is it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (26/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Supreme or Plus? You have supreme in the topic name, but plus in the first post. Which is it?


 he also said postless deck...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (26/10/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> he also said postless deck...



Yes, and I don't know which one has the postless deck. I wanted to search for a solution for his problem, but I don't know which one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ronaldroberts4 (26/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Yes, and I don't know which one has the postless deck. I wanted to search for a solution for his problem, but I don't know which one.


Its the plus... I've been using the supreme for a while and saw they came out with the Plus....I even bought the 20 ml chimney extension.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ronaldroberts4 (26/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Yes, and I don't know which one has the postless deck. I wanted to search for a solution for his problem, but I don't know which one.


 when I get home I'll take a pic and let you all know what wire I'm using along with diameter (if I can).... I'm using cotton bacon for wicking. I'm not sure but I'm thinking I need larger coils. The coils I make are klapton 7 turn not sure of gauge.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (26/10/17)

ronaldroberts4 said:


> when I get home I'll take a pic and let you all know what wire I'm using along with diameter (if I can).... I'm using cotton bacon for wicking. I'm not sure but I'm thinking I need larger coils. The coils I make are klapton 7 turn not sure of gauge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hi, usually getting dry hits is when you stuff too much cotton into the wicking channels, or your wick tails are too long.
I find that when it feels like I have to force the cotton into the channel, then that's the first sign that I need to trim the thickness of the wick ends a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (26/10/17)

@boxerulez knows the inns and outs of this thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ronaldroberts4 (26/10/17)

Ok... thanks so much

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/10/17)

ronaldroberts4 said:


> I can't seem to get a good build on the aromamiser plus. This is a postless deck. I get dry hits no matter what I do. Any suggestions on what type of coils to use and how to properly Wick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have the Aromamizer plus so I don't know if there is a big difference, I would think wicking and coils would be similar.That said I checked out the Advanced Vapes site on YouTube when I first got it and followed the suggestions and it's been a pleasure since day one, great flavor and no leaking.I say do a quick Google to Adanced Vapes and subscribe to the site as it offers the best tips for coiling and wicking imo.I love the Aromizer,it performs great,is built solidly and gives great value in what I consider a HE. RTA for a bargain price.Stick with it and you'll find it de
livers a great vape once you get it set up to your liking. Good luck! PS. I'm using homemade fused Clapton coils 26gx2 wound with 40g S.S.316. ohming out at .16,pretty much a go to for me as they've treated me well in many applications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ronaldroberts4 (28/10/17)

kev mac said:


> I have the Aromamizer plus so I don't know if there is a big difference, I would think wicking and coils would be similar.That said I checked out the Advanced Vapes site on YouTube when I first got it and followed the suggestions and it's been a pleasure since day one, great flavor and no leaking.I say do a quick Google to Adanced Vapes and subscribe to the site as it offers the best tips for coiling and wicking imo.I love the Aromizer,it performs great,is built solidly and gives great value in what I consider a HE. RTA for a bargain price.Stick with it and you'll find it de
> livers a great vape once you get it set up to your liking. Good luck! PS. I'm using homemade fused Clapton coils 26gx2 wound with 40g S.S.316. ohming out at .16,pretty much a go to for me as they've treated me well in many applications.


Hey thanks alot.... I'll check it out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

